# Possibly Moving to Auckland



## inky (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi to everyone. In brief I am currently in the process of applying for a job in the printing industry in Auckland (I have a second interview with the HR manager on Tuesday morning). I would be transfering within the company I currently work for in the UK, but have no idea what visa this would be nor how long it would take. If anyone could give some rough outline it would be much apprieciated. 
One of the questions they want to ask (for the second time) is why do I want to live in NZ? I have mentioned the better climate (weather and opportunties) for social / a sporting activities (snowboarding in the winter to just wandering around the countryside), and the slightly better work life balance (I work around 60hr a week, my OH a teacher knocks on the door of 90hrs each week!) Is there anything else I should mention.

I am more nervous than anything else, as we have always want to live down under (Aus or NZ) and to be so close is playing hell with my nerves, desperately trying not to get too excited but wanting to be sensible and have done a good amount of research.

I have done some research but not too much this time as such any general views on auckland (things to do, places to live, rent cost etc) would be of great help. I will spend more time going over the forum to find bits and pieces

What sort of flight prices have people paid for a scouting visit, as the Company have inquired about the possibility of a visit to the site in Auckland? Don't want to presume they will help pay / or pay at this point.

Back to the reseach with fingers crossed


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

inky said:


> Hi to everyone. In brief I am currently in the process of applying for a job in the printing industry in Auckland (I have a second interview with the HR manager on Tuesday morning). I would be transfering within the company I currently work for in the UK, but have no idea what visa this would be nor how long it would take. If anyone could give some rough outline it would be much apprieciated.
> One of the questions they want to ask (for the second time) is why do I want to live in NZ? I have mentioned the better climate (weather and opportunties) for social / a sporting activities (snowboarding in the winter to just wandering around the countryside), and the slightly better work life balance (I work around 60hr a week, my OH a teacher knocks on the door of 90hrs each week!) Is there anything else I should mention.
> 
> I am more nervous than anything else, as we have always want to live down under (Aus or NZ) and to be so close is playing hell with my nerves, desperately trying not to get too excited but wanting to be sensible and have done a good amount of research.
> ...


Hi Inky
Welcome to the Forum. And I think all your reasons are very good ones! Also make sure that you've thought about all the difficulties of moving to the other side of the world - leaving friends and family, for example - and how you think you'll cope with them.

Look at Immigration New Zealand - it will give you some idea of available visas. If you can get enough points I'd go for Skilled Migrant, but it may be that if you get the job you need to start with Work to Residence. 

And good luck!


----------



## inky (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, all things considered interview went ok (i think) She seem pretty positive at the end of it. Was asked about leaving family and friends behind, but explained (probably waffled far too much) that they were supportive in our decision, that it had always been my dream to work in NZ, and with skype, cheaper phone calls etc the other side of the world would be that far away now a days. Plus the fact my sister already lives in florida. As such I felt confident we would be able to cope on our own (will miss pinching my dads tools to work on the house...wonder if he'd post them over if I needed them??)
She is going back to the GM to discuss me going over there for a week for a formal interview and a scout around (at their cost - so I can save some money for moving out there properly with a bit of luck ) Seems pretty positive
Back to the waiting game now, hopefully find out the next step early next week, Fingers crossed.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds very positive - and even better if they pay for you to come out and have a look-see! If poss take an extra week and just use it as a holiday to see a bit outside of the cities also. It's a long way to come for a week!


----------



## inky (Nov 3, 2011)

That's a good idea, though maybe dependant on if I can get the OH out with me. As she is a teacher, getting time off during term time is difficult (though not impossible) Just have to wait and see if they offer me the interview / trip and/or the job. Trying not to get too excited, though am finding it more difficult as the time goes on


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi inky, is your employer helping you out with the cost of the move? (shipping, visas, flights, temp accommodation when you arrive etc) it's amazing how the costs mount up.


----------



## inky (Nov 3, 2011)

Carosapien, I still have to discuss all these details with them. At the moment they are paying for my flight, half of my OH and the accomodation for a reccie week in Auckland (Can't moan too much) would have considered longer but practicalities got in the way.
However, I do know that my company in the UK (same company in NZ) do offer relocation help (not sure how much or what as I have never done this before) As such I think they will. Will probably be cheeky and ask for lots of help and see what they offer (can't hurt to ask, if they offer me the job) 
Have to wait and see
Inky


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Does your OH intend to work in NZ?


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

inky said:


> Carosapien, I still have to discuss all these details with them. At the moment they are paying for my flight, half of my OH and the accomodation for a reccie week in Auckland (Can't moan too much) would have considered longer but practicalities got in the way.
> However, I do know that my company in the UK (same company in NZ) do offer relocation help (not sure how much or what as I have never done this before) As such I think they will. Will probably be cheeky and ask for lots of help and see what they offer (can't hurt to ask, if they offer me the job)
> Have to wait and see
> Inky


Good idea inky, it does no harm to ask does it and they should respect you for taking it seriously enough to be asking in-depth questions. Since this is a company relocation they should be giving you a written commitment to pay for your repatriation if you decide you want to go back to the UK to work. The company I work with did this and will makes every effort to slot their returnees into suitable posts.


----------



## inky (Nov 3, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Does your OH intend to work in NZ?


She plans to. She is a primary school teacher in the UK (from what I heard from her colleagues and bosses a very good one). The amount hoops we will have to jump through to enable her continue in this career though (nothing simple in life).....I'm sure she still will but at the moment just looks very daunting. If anyone has some advice / experiences of the process would be grateful. I will have a read through the sticky though to try and ease our minds


----------



## inky (Nov 3, 2011)

carosapien said:


> Good idea inky, it does no harm to ask does it and they should respect you for taking it seriously enough to be asking in-depth questions. Since this is a company relocation they should be giving you a written commitment to pay for your repatriation if you decide you want to go back to the UK to work. The company I work with did this and will makes every effort to slot their returnees into suitable posts.


Can but wait and see. Don't want to be too pushy before they even offer the job. As such I'll wait to see what they say when I'm there for the week. In the mean time many hours of research to do. Ideally, when we arrive for the reccie I want to know as much as I can, with a few things to look into in person (eg normal weeks shopping comparison, try to OH to look round a school in Auckland, (though as we didn't realise our week out there would be during NZ summer break, as such anyone know any contacts we could make to let her just see what a school looks like?)

Fingers crossed for a positive outcome


----------

